# The urge to fiddle . . . . . . .



## BobL (Sep 6, 2007)

with the BIL mill. . . . . . cannot be resisted.

I had this in mind some time ago and had a spare couple of hours this evening and came up with the following.

Yep - an outboard trigger. Here is the inboard part.







I guess you can recognise what the bits are from.

The outboard part looks like this and is connected to the inboard part with a bike brake cable.





View from the other side of the onboard part looks like.





From on top looking down.





And if it goes pear shaped you can still get your hand in there and work it.





It might look flimsy but it's actually nice and solid although there are a couple of improvements/fixes worth considering.
- shorter cable
- lube cable or maybe get one with a telfon sheath.
- better connection to the base of the saw.

Does it work? Dunno its 9:45 pm in the evenings here and the neighbours on one side are less than 3ft away (5 ft on the other) so I don't want to give them cause to complain.

Cheers


----------



## mysawmyrules (Sep 6, 2007)

That's funny only because two nights ago in the rain I stripped down a Stihl 08 that is set up to run an old brush trimmer. Looks exactly like a weedeater only a chainsaw powering it and it has a remote cabel I'm going to try to rig up on my 066, unfortunatly I havn't seen it through yet but your looks good.


----------



## jemclimber (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics!! I'm still working on my mill. I'm drilling holes in the uprights for adjustment and just have a little more welding to do. I think I'll try that remote throttle idea after I get the bugs out.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cool! Like the use of a bike brake to give it the gas. Hope it wasn't from one of the neighbour's bikes...


----------



## BobL (Sep 6, 2007)

Woodsurfer said:


> Very cool! Like the use of a bike brake to give it the gas. Hope it wasn't from one of the neighbour's bikes...



Actually it was  but he had placed it on the footpath for the biannual city council garbage pickup.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 6, 2007)

Good, that way it won't go off in your hand. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Where's the exploding chainsaw smiley?


----------



## BobL (Sep 6, 2007)

It's morning here so I just tried it out. I'm surprised how responsive it is, I would have thought there would be more of a lag. Tomorrow I'll give it a real test milling so I'll see how well it actually holds together.

Cheers


----------



## BobL (Sep 12, 2007)

*BIL Mill goes mobile*

Living in an inner city neighborhood I cannot get a vehicle around the back of our place so BIL has been taking ungainly rides in a POS wheelbarrow down a narrow footpath by the side of the house to its maintenance place in the back shed. In the field I try to get as close as I can to the logs with my car but even then BIL aint exactly easy-totin' machinery. For some time I have been thinking about fitting removable pneumatic wheels to the ends of the rails so that I could pull/push it around as needed. When I went to the hardware store to check out what they had in the wheel department I noticed these cheap sack trolleys for $10 less than the price of the wheels so here is what I did.






The wooden blocks, U-bolted to the trolley frame, contain recesses for BIL's feet to sit in.






Works a treat - just pick up and pull/push around like a sack! And on site I can use the sack trolley to move around the slabs as well

Now then . . . . .
. . . . .how's about a little gear box feed from the engine 
. . . . . . sprocket on the trolley wheels 
. . . . . . now - now calm down!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty darn cool. I have a garden wagon I haul mine on.


----------



## BobL (Sep 13, 2007)

*More fiddlin!*

Three PITA issues with the previous outboard hand trottle arrangement were:

1) As the power head to outboard throttle handle distance varies with the thickness of the cut, the cable length had to be long enough to cater for this, leading to an overly long cable for thin slabs. This long cable dangling out in the breeze is a potential safety problem.
2) I couldn't remove the chain whilst the powerhead was on the mill unless I disconnected the throttle cable.
3) Removing the powerhead from the mill required me to disconnect the throttle cable.

So my solution to these three issues is to add this extra handle to the wrap and move the outboard throttle handle from the mill back onto the extra handle;





Close up of the other of the pair of mountain bike handle bar grips used for extra comfiness.






Shorter cable also seems to give a slightly more positive feel to the whole thing. Final proof will of course be when tested on Saturday.

Cheers


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 13, 2007)

I must say I admire your fiddlin' prowess. 

Here's my poor man's throttle lock... a zip tie. Simple but effective. With a bit of practice it's second nature to engage it one handed. It's amazing how easier it is to control the mill when you have both hands free.


----------



## BobL (Sep 13, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I must say I admire your fiddlin' prowess.
> 
> Here's my poor man's throttle lock... a zip tie. Simple but effective. With a bit of practice it's second nature to engage it one handed. It's amazing how easier it is to control the mill when you have both hands free.



Hey - nothing wrong with zip ties, I'm a big fan of zip ties and already have two on BIL. I also use em to hold my side mirrors on my car. Trouble is one of the zip ties perished and dropped the lefthand side mirror in the middle of the freeway while I was doing 55 mph (that's about as fast as my 1982 Mitsubishi rustbucket van will go). It sure frightened the hell outta the guy behind me (the shattered mirror that is - the van just has people scratchin and shaking their heads - they do tend to steer clear though)

Reminds me . . . I gotta go and replace the zip tie on the other mirror 'for it drop off as well. Ma missus says - if only you looked after your car like you do your CSM !!! Hardy har har - she gets the new leased subaru forester to drive around in so she should just butt out.

Back to fiddling, I got me some more ideas, two involve zip ties!


----------



## BobL (Sep 16, 2007)

Just reporting the handthrottle on extra handle attached to the wrap handle on powerhead works a treat. One reason maybe because it higher up and almost level with the other handle on the mill so less bending over on those last few slabs.

Cheers


----------



## woodshop (Sep 16, 2007)

BobL said:


> Ma missus says - if only you looked after your car like you do your CSM !!! Hardy har har - she gets the new leased subaru forester to drive around in so she should just butt out.


I must admit to taking care of my chainsaw and mills, as well as my woodshop equipment, better sometimes than I do the house and cars. Hey... it all boils down to priorities  The woodworking is still enjoyment for me, where fixing the leaking toilet is just a way to avoid a plumber bill.


----------



## BobL (Sep 16, 2007)

woodshop said:


> I must admit to taking care of my chainsaw and mills, as well as my woodshop equipment, better sometimes than I do the house and cars. Hey... it all boils down to priorities  The woodworking is still enjoyment for me, where fixing the leaking toilet is just a way to avoid a plumber bill.



+10!


----------



## BobL (Oct 8, 2007)

*Tingling in left hand thumb and pointing finger disappears*

Now that I've had the hand throttle on the BIL Mill for 3 weeks I just realized that the continuous tingling in the tips of my left hand thumb and pointing finger has gone. The tingling developed on the very first outing with the BIL mill and I put it down to needing to continually hold down the trigger throttle. I don't know if this affects other folks. A simpler solution is of course a cable tie ala AggieWB.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 8, 2007)

BobL said:


> Now that I've had the hand throttle on the BIL Mill for 3 weeks I just realized that the continuous tingling in the tips of my left hand thumb and pointing finger has gone. The tingling developed on the very first outing with the BIL mill and I put it down to needing to continually hold down the trigger throttle. I don't know if this affects other folks. A simpler solution is of course a cable tie ala AggieWB.



the other solution is to buy a newer stihl.....those older saws are hard on the bones.


----------



## BobL (Oct 8, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> the other solution is to buy a newer stihl.....those older saws are hard on the bones.



Yep - that has crossed my mind but the old 076 is just purring through those logs so sweetly and the vibes are being very well absorbed by those mountain bike grips I'll wait until I put a few more bd/ft on the clock. The hardest thing currently on my bones is pushing those slabs off the logs.

I fired up a new 066 recently to do some bucking and noticed the same Peltor H10A earmuffs that are very effective at blocking the lower revving 076 seem to let an awful amount of noise from the 066 through. I have to get myself some earplugs as well next time I use it.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 8, 2007)

BobL said:


> Yep - that has crossed my mind but the old 076 is just purring through those logs so sweetly and the vibes are being very well absorbed by those mountain bike grips I'll wait until I put a few more bd/ft on the clock. The hardest thing currently on my bones is pushing those slabs off the logs.
> 
> I fired up a new 066 recently to do some bucking and noticed the same Peltor H10A earmuffs that are very effective at blocking the lower revving 076 seem to let an awful amount of noise from the 066 through. I have to get myself some earplugs as well next time I use it.



When I mill, I always use both those little squeezable ear inserts AND my Peltor earmuffs built into my hardhat. Even so, often after a long day milling, I still get slight ringing in the ears, I think due to being subjected to that level of noise that close to the saw (when I mill, my head is closer to the saw and thus the noise than when bucking or limbing). As for the vibration affecting the hands and fingers, when I first started logging for a pulpwood company in early 80's, they had me at the end of a saw limbing and cutting off tops for about 6 months before I graduated to the bigger machines. There was no anti-vibe on those saws back then, and I remember after about 2 months of doing that every day it was getting painful to curl and uncurl my fingers when I woke up in the morning. Stiff and painful. The crew boss told us that there is a name for that condition, and that it is not uncommon.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sign's of carpul tunnel*



BobL said:


> Now that I've had the hand throttle on the BIL Mill for 3 weeks I just realized that the continuous tingling in the tips of my left hand thumb and pointing finger has gone. The tingling developed on the very first outing with the BIL mill and I put it down to needing to continually hold down the trigger throttle. I don't know if this affects other folks. A simpler solution is of course a cable tie ala AggieWB.



Hi Bob ..........Sorry to side track this thread Bob , excellent job as alway's Bob . I hope this help's someone else , Sound's like sign's of carpal tunnel syndrome . I was working in the local pine plantation's , roughly 18-19 year's ago , cutting down regrowth , lot's of hour's hanging on to cheap saw's , it used to get so bad me hand would get numb hangin on to the saw , night's were the worst though , when you lay down trying to sleep and your arm's get numb and start to ach , some time after that I started working in the Pulp and Papermill , I was working in the pulpmill dept at the time , we used to have the odd pulp spill , anyway , any time I used a hose to clean up the mess , my hands would go numb , I also worked out on the weight's for a number of year's which just aggravated the problem even more , it got so bad at time's , I would be trying to undo bolt's with a spanner and me hand's would be going numb , so I would have to stop because , I couldn't feel the spanner to use it or undo the nut , same problem . Eventually , I was happen to be listening to the radio and they were talking about this problem , after that I went to the doctor , not long after I had surgery on one wrist , (it's a very simple op about 4 stitch's and an overnight stay) end of problem , that was about 10 year's ago , still have not had the other one done , other one not as bad now though since I stopped doing weight's . Cheer's MM


----------



## BobL (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks MM. I've had bad carpal tunnel about 30 years ago (when PCs first came out) and this condition is quite different. I only experienced a numbness and tingling at the precise pressure points being applied to the trigger with the pointing finger, and the opposing face of the thumb used to brace against the top of thehandle. Nowhere else. The tingling felt worse during and immediately after milling and faded slowly over the week when I'm not milling but by next Saturday I was milling again and it was getting worse every time. A guy at work said it was the beginning of white finger condition which is partly why I decided to make a hand throttle. Since I've set up the hand throttle the condition has slowly faded and it was only yesterday that I noticed it was gone.


----------



## BobL (Oct 8, 2007)

woodshop said:


> When I mill, I always use both those little squeezable ear inserts AND my Peltor earmuffs built into my hardhat. Even so, often after a long day milling, I still get slight ringing in the ears, I think due to being subjected to that level of noise that close to the saw (when I mill, my head is closer to the saw and thus the noise than when bucking or limbing).



I have a hard hat / earmuff set but these muffs are only 25db noise reducing and that is why I bought the Peltor H10A which are at least 30db. The hard hat/muff combo is what I wear when bucking etc but I used a full face mask and the 10As when milling since I don't think a hard hat is as essential when milling. I think the handthrottle on the wrap also allows me to stand that little bit further back from the saw and when working so close every little bit helps. I must get myself some ear plugs as well. I don't get any ear ringing but the fact that I am legally deaf might have something to do with it. I am surprised that I am legally deaf because I think my hearing is OK but my wife and I are always arguing about how loud I have the volume on the TV, especially with fast conversation. Not that I watch a lot of TV - maybe half an hour per week. I much prefer fiddling about in the shed.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 8, 2007)

BobL said:


> ...but my wife and I are always arguing about how loud I have the volume on the TV, especially with fast conversation. Not that I watch a lot of TV - maybe half an hour per week. I much prefer fiddling about in the shed.


interesting... ditto... ditto... ditto... I too watch little TV, as I too am usually in the shop fiddling or working wood (or jumping on the computer to check mail etc)... but when I do have the tube on, I too get told to turn down the #$&$ TV. Last hearing test I had said some loss but not enough for hearing aid yet. Again, this is why I wear as much hearing protection as I can get.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Oct 9, 2007)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## BobL (Oct 9, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Did somebody say something?



Reminds me of something that happened 20 years ago when I was cutting up firewood in the driveway [inner city housing - houses right next to each other etc] not using any ear muffs. I was using a very loud Mac-10 (the same one I blew up earlier this year) and after about half an hour of using it my ears were ringing so I stopped for a break and and elderly neighbor came outside and said something. I replied "sorry I can't hear you", which was true, so she said it again and I replied in the same way. The neighbor shook her head and went away and never spoke to me again. After she died her husband said she never liked me because I was once rude to her. I think she was saying something like "have you finished yet"?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Oct 9, 2007)

I was a machine gunner when I was in the Marine Corps so I know how frustrating hearing loss is. I learned the hard way that plugs alone aren't enough and that they can be pulled out by helmet straps (that REALLY hurts during a live fire exercise with 4 or 5 M2 50 cals going off). Areas with a lot of background noise aggravate the hell out of me because voices sound like the teacher on Charlie Brown to me. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## BobL (Nov 15, 2010)

I picked up a new basic MC throttle from a bargain bin several months ago with the intention of fitting it to my 076 in the same way as I have done for my 880.

Here was my previous 076 remote throttle.





It used a bicycle brake handle connected via a brake cable to a series of linkages made from a bike brake caliper and brake pad which pushed on the trigger.

Even though it worked very well one of the problems was the cable coming in from underneath like it was mean the saw could not be placed on its base without crushing the cable so that always meant working on the saw with the rear handle hanging off the side of the bench.

The other issue was the linkage was rather klutzy and produced quite a bit of brake pad or trigger wear.




I tried padding the brake pad with a variety of stuff but it was all worn away quickly by the trigger if the padding was too soft or the trigger was worn if the padding was too hard. The best padding was some moderately hard hydraulic hose but it was still wearing away the trigger and after milling about 40 logs I had to replace the trigger.

Here is the new arrangement which links directly onto the carby linkage.




It starts with replacing the exhaust cover screw (EC)with one that is half an inch longer.
Then bending up and adding bracket (B) I made my bracket out of stainless steel strap but you could pretty well use any metal.

Here's another view.




The MC throttle cable comes thru from the front top of the saw and the cable sheath stops at the bracket B while the cable passes through a half width full lengthwise slotted screw screw (cut slot with dremel) to meet up with and is locked to the carby linkage by locking bolt (B) which also has has a half length full width slot cut in it.

Final outcome is a much tidier arrangement and the saw can now put the saw down on its base.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bob, thats "slicker'n a frogs butt"...

If I had one that fancy, I'd go ahead and install satellite radio and a DVD for the kids...

(course moonshine might play a part in the hillbilly engineering)


----------



## BobL (Nov 16, 2010)

Hillbilly3995 said:


> Bob, thats "slicker'n a frogs butt"...
> 
> If I had one that fancy, I'd go ahead and install satellite radio and a DVD for the kids... (course moonshine might play a part in the hillbilly engineering)



What about a moonshine holder . . . . . now you got me thinkin!


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 16, 2010)

How about a still on your stihl.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 16, 2010)

Since we are throwing out wild suggestions for Bob to create which we could copy, how about a place to mount one of the small Oregon 12-Volt Bar Mounted
Mini Grinders offset so it could do rip chain?


----------



## BobL (Nov 16, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Since we are throwing out wild suggestions for Bob to create which we could copy, how about a place to mount one of the small Oregon 12-Volt Bar Mounted
> Mini Grinders offset so it could do rip chain?



I looked at those but the one I saw did not do a 10º top plate angle


----------



## 820wards (Nov 16, 2010)

Bob,

This is just what the the doctor ordered. Little pun there...

I used my mini mill this weekend and plan on making a remoter trigger assembly for my Husky saw that I used. I'll bet there is no kids bicycles safe in your neighborhood. Thanks for the pictures.

jerry-


----------



## TraditionalTool (Nov 16, 2010)

I like this...my sawmill has a crappy throttle on it, and a bike brake would work well for that...go idea, think I'll borrow it! :monkey:


----------



## BobL (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers guys - hope to see your version soon.



820wards said:


> . . . . .I'll bet there is no kids bicycles safe in your neighborhood.



There's no need to nick stuff from the kids. Twice a year our city has a bulk garbage collection. You put it out on the verge and the council picks it up. About very 10th house there's an old bike. The ones I go for at the ones with ally parts because they are a bit lighter and don't corrode like the chrome covered steel ones do.

ANyways - I have a big box of bike parts I work out of - always heaps of socket screws and useful nuts and bolts on bikes as well that I use.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 17, 2010)

BobL said:


> Cheers guys - hope to see your version soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's cool that you can get extra bike parts. We have kids in our neighborhood that go through bikes like crazy. I still have parts from my son's BMX bike days.

jerry-


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 17, 2010)

BobL said:


> What about a moonshine holder . . . . . now you got me thinkin!



It's OK boy's he's one of us!.....


----------

